# Does anyone carry a multitool?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I have a few. Many Leatherman, and a Gerber Suspension that saw some use until I jumped on the LM bandwagon.

I have a Leatherman Squirt PS4 on my keychain, and I often wear a Leatherman Wave with the bit extender and 40 bit kit in a belt holster.

Once you start carrying a quality multi and it bails you out of situations a couple times you start wondering how you got along without them. I've used darn near every tool on my Squirt for things like fixing a car door, Jimmying open a lock to a room where I had to set up a catered event, opening cans of sterno, cutting the tag on a knot while fishing...and on and on. The Wave has come in handy while removing lures from a muskie's mouth, prying open a stuck cabinet door, fixing toys for my Nephew...etc.

Everyone on this site has a need for carrying one IMO. What's yours?


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I used to carry a Leatherman fuse in black every day on duty. Like u said its a really helpfull tool and i cant imagine not using it. 
I messed arround with cheaper multis before but the all failed. Theres nothing like leatherman.
For example: 
I even opened ammoboxes with it. The two metal bands they have arround them. I cut em open with the side cutter inside the wrench. I stood on that tool to cut them open. It never let me down. 
I never had a Victorinox but i heard they would b as same as good. They look good though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

YPSIFLY said:


> I have a few. Many Leatherman, and a Gerber Suspension that saw some use until I jumped on the LM bandwagon.
> 
> I have a Leatherman Squirt PS4 on my keychain, and I often wear a Leatherman Wave with the bit extender and 40 bit kit in a belt holster.
> 
> ...


Leatherman, I do not carry one. But I have one in the boat, quad, pickup, waterfowl and deer hunting packs.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I do not leave my house without my Leatherman skela-tool. Not the best blade, but I use the tool daily.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Die hard Gerber fan myself. It is always on me when on the water, a project or in the woods.

I am not a fan of the folding types. The Gerber slide mechanism not only makes it extremely easy to open and close but it is easier on you hand when clamping down with the pliers. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Gerber in my console and boat box as well. Don't remember one ever really bailing my butt out, but they come in handy.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

On my kit I carry the Leatherman MUT, It works awesome for working on my M4 or when I need to field strip it. I carry our issued Gerber on my belt, the blade is super sharp and cuts through anything.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Leatherman Wave. Won't leave home without it.

I had two Gerbers and loved them but the plier jaws wouldn't stand up to heavy use like the LM.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a LM wingman. It is a handy tool to have.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

Always carry my gerber with me. I'm lost without it. My second favorite is the Leatherman Super Tool. I'm 6'7" and it fits my hand awesome.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KCQ0613 (Jan 4, 2012)

I carried my leatherman every day in Iraq, used it at least once a day, dulled the blade up pretty quick but I would have been up the creek without it more than once.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

FredBearYooper said:


> On my kit I carry the Leatherman MUT, It works awesome for working on my M4 or when I need to field strip it. I carry our issued Gerber on my belt, the blade is super sharp and cuts through anything.


NICE!!! I see this being my next Leatherman purchase.

I started with LM Supertool. It now permanently resides in my Yamaha Rhino.

After that I purchased a LM Wave. What a GREAT tool! I wear it on my belt when I'm UP North.

And lastly (so far) I have a LM Skeletool. Which I use a lot around the house. Very handy for those limited jobs (pliers, screwdrivers and knive).

LM has a great product line.


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

Which individual tools do you guys use the most? 

For work, I would prefer to have the sturdiest Screw Drivers and tool grade knife blade from prying. Out of work a good bottle opener.

Which multi-tool fits that bill?


----------



## bigpapa8108 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will say about 8 years ago I bought a winchester multi, wasn't sure if it was right for me, after being stranded in the woods having to pull a starter of my car with just my multi I decided I loved it, still have the same one and use it probably a dozen times a day, I am about to replace it with a lm finally

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

YPSIFLY said:


> Once you start carrying a quality multi and it bails you out of situations a couple times you start wondering how you got along without them.


True story!
Ive got the Gerber model with the needle nose. I cant say that i carry it everywhere i go, but if it involves any sort of out-of-doors activity, ive got it with me. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a small LM the wife bought me years ago. Not sure which one it is , but the day the pliers pulled out a VERY small , VERY irritating sliver , I was sold.
I couldn't believe it could grab ahold of something that small.
I can't remember all the things I've tackled with it over the years.
I'll always have several of them around within easy reach.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a lm micra on the keys and carry a lm supertool at work and whenever I am fishing or hunting,I liked the supertool so much I bought a back-up just in case.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

My first Leatherman multi tool was a Leatherman Wave. I got it when I was a sophomore in high school. Then I discovered the skeletool, and I've been wearing that one since my junior year in college. I actually think the locking blade on the skelatool was quality. 154cm is no slouch. 

Just last week I got the new leatherman OHT. LOVE IT!!! Been using it for fishing. The ability to open it one handed with spring loaded pliers make it very user friendly. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Carry a LM Wave regularly and keep a LM Supertool in the cycle saddle bag. They have certainly come in handy over the years.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Just last night I broke the blade on my 15+ yr old original Leatherman. I would say that I got my money out of that one. 

Now, what do I get ???


----------



## AutumnAssassin (Jan 12, 2013)

I bought a LM Wave 5 years ago and it's always by my side. One of my greatest investments yet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

malainse said:


> Just last night I broke the blade on my 15+ yr old original Leatherman. I would say that I got my money out of that one.
> 
> Now, what do I get ???


Send it in to get it replaced or buy the right screwdriver (star i think) to remove the blade and insert a new one...

I use a lm wave, i like the scissors best...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I was just on LM website looking at sending it in for repair.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

LM stands behind their product and has a great track record of honoring their warranties. A 15yr old model would have different pliers than what they make now. I'm wondering if a newer set would fit in yours, but it might. Shoot 'em an email, they have good customer service.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Not only that, but the turnaround time is very quick. Like only 10days from the day you send it to the day you get it back repaired.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

malainse said:


> Just last night I broke the blade on my 15+ yr old original Leatherman. I would say that I got my money out of that one.
> 
> Now, what do I get ???



I bet LM will replace it or repair no questions asked. I forgot until you posted that I also have a Leatherman Freestyle that I broke the pliers. I was using them for a job they weren't meant for ofcourse.... I am going to return those and see if they will repair them. 

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I broke the pliers while abusing my LM supertool. They tore it down, cleaned it, sharpened it, updated it with newer phillips head and buffed it like new. I would of said they replaced it but I had my name ground into the side of it. Used it daily for many years. Now it's in the truck and still gets used once a week or more.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I just picked up a LM Blast at a local flea market. It was $30, new in box!

Not as robust as the Wave, but it has all the essentials and fits my hand well as it is contoured with what feels like durable inserts. The guy wanted $40 but I talked him down.

I'm thinking I might mod this one. I'm going to take out the phillips head tool and replace it with the tool that takes removable screw driver bits, the same tool that's on the Wave.

That's another bonus with LM multis, you can easily remove and swap parts on the larger models, as long as they fit when the tool is closed. There's a guy on EDC forums that does some amazing work with LM mods.

I'm putting the Blast in a saddle bag on one of my bikes. I used the Wave to tune up my Trek last week and it performed flawlessly, as LMs tend to do.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

YPSIFLY said:


> I just picked up a LM Blast at a local flea market. It was $30, new in box!
> 
> Not as robust as the Wave, but it has all the essentials and fits my hand well as it is contoured with what feels like durable inserts. The guy wanted $40 but I talked him down.
> 
> ...


I can't remember what he calls that one wave. But he put those big pliers with carbide cutters off a charge in his wave as well as swapped out the 420 blades for the 154cm blades off the charge. Its all blackout. 

Fun finding another edcforum user here. I love me some toys. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

To continue on my earlier post about Gerber tools, I have really found myself carrying the Gerber Crucial more often just around the house or as an everyday carry knife/tool. It is more concealable and has an overall great design, ergonomics (extremely comfortable in the hand), easy operatoin and compact design. It is a quality build in my opinion. 

My only dislike is the knife blade. I wish it was a drop point.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Abolt said:


> Which individual tools do you guys use the most?
> 
> For work, I would prefer to have the sturdiest Screw Drivers and tool grade knife blade from prying. Out of work a good bottle opener.
> 
> Which multi-tool fits that bill?


The Skeletool has pliers, scew driver and a sharp blade PLUS a bottle opener. It's like a tool from heaven!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I don't own a Skeletool, but admire it for both it's simplicity and ability to handle a multitude of tasks. That or the Freestyle will be my next purchase.

http://www.leatherman.com/product/Freestyle


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Victorinox Swiss Tool. Have two of them. One in my bug-out, one in my truck. Excellent tools. A bit heavy to pocket carry, but built like a tank !

http://www.swissarmy365.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1293800568-69862200.jpg


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I carry the same original Leatherman every day since I bought it over 20 years ago. I wore out 2 leather cases so it is now a pocket knife. I also have a couple of Waves and a Super Leatherman that were gifts that don't see much use.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The Whale said:


> Victorinox Swiss Tool. Have two of them. One in my bug-out, one in my truck. Excellent tools. A bit heavy to pocket carry, but built like a tank !



I'm a HUGE fan of Vic Swiss Army Knives and their multis get GREAT reviews on other forums. Owning a Swiss Tool is in my future for sure. The only thing holding me back is the price. I'm sure they are worth the money, but I'm holding out for a good deal, one with all of the bits and adapters should fit my heavy carry needs nicely.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

YPSIFLY said:


> I don't own a Skeletool, but admire it for both it's simplicity and ability to handle a multitude of tasks. That or the Freestyle will be my next purchase.
> 
> http://www.leatherman.com/product/Freestyle


That Freestyle looks handy.

But I do use the screwdriver with exchangable bits on my Skeletool quite a "bit". :lol: 

And the bottle opener I do use once in (with) a "Blue Moon". :lol: I'm killin' me!

Sorry, must be the warm weather that has finally arrived.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> That Freestyle looks handy.
> 
> But I do use the screwdriver with exchangable bits on my Skeletool quite a "bit". :lol:
> 
> ...


The skeletool is where it is at. Its a minimalist device that has the tool you'd need 99% of the time. I switched to it over a wave. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

While working at Dick's Sporting Goods a few years back, I used my discount to purchase the Bear Grylls (sp?) Gerber multi-tool...it was a great purchase and has come to my aid more than once!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one in every tackle box and one in every car.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I Carry this Gerber, I like it but I want to upgrade to a Leatherman wave.


----------

